# joinery ?



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm just starting to plan out a project for my spare time.. I want/my mother in law wants me to make a tray for her to carry pies and dishes to pot luck dinners.. It will be fun, but I have pretty limited equipmentand skill and i'm not sure what type of joinery I should at the corners. Any suggestions?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

ccrow said:


> I'm just starting to plan out a project for my spare time.. I want/my mother in law wants me to make a tray for her to carry pies and dishes to pot luck dinners.. It will be fun, but I have pretty limited equipmentand skill and i'm not sure what type of joinery I should at the corners. Any suggestions?


What kind of tool's do you have? A table saw or miter saw 45 degrees are easy on those for corner's.? I have a complete shop their are lot's of way's to make corner's . Like i ask what tool's?? and can advise more


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Sure.. Tools..

Table saw (without a dado blade)
Miter saw
2 routers- only a few bits, small sample set.
Jig Saw


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

ccrow said:


> Sure.. Tools..
> 
> Table saw (without a dado blade)
> Miter saw
> ...


 
I think simple miter corners would look good, I would reinforce them with corner blocks though. A stronger but slightly less attractive (some end grain showing - matter of opinion thing) would be locking dado/rabbet joints. Either can be easily done with the tools listed.:icon_smile:


----------

